# MantelMount Introduces Its New MM340 and MM540 Mounting Options



## Todd Anderson

To mount above the mantel or not to mount above the mantel? 

That _is_ the question, right? 

Ok, I’ll admit it isn’t a point of ultimate importance, but it is (at the very least) one fairly common question that’s haunted flat screen buyers over the last decade. Traditional rigid and tilting wall mounts have given owners decent options to proudly display their electronic darlings over a mantel, but a relatively new company called MantelMount adds a level of flexibility and functionality to the mix at price points that challenge more expensive competing products. 

MantelMount’s products are designed to deliver traditional tilt and swivel functionality, in addition to the unique ability to pull a television away a wall and drop it down closer to eye level. This is the perfect solution for owners yearning to situate their fancy new flat panel over a fireplace (but worry that their neck will pay the price).

Recently, MantelMount introduced two new models to the AV world. The first (MM340) is the company’s new entry level offering, replacing the now retired TM1A. The most significant difference being an increased amount of vertical travel, with the MM340 allowing owners to lower their television a full 29-inches (versus 24-in for the TM1A). In addition, the MM340 delivers 30 degrees of horizontal swivel as opposed to the TM1A’s 20 degrees. MantelMount has also endowed the MM340 with wire management channels for a clean install.

Buyers will be happy to know that MantelMount has priced the MM340 a full $100 dollars less ($299) than the older TM1A.

The second new model (MM540) costs $399. For that amount of coin owners will experience all of the MM340’s functionality, in addition to the ability to mount a sound bar and vertically tilt a television up to 8-degrees. MantleMount has also incorporated proprietary heat-sensitive positioning handles that turn red when exposed to temperatures reaching 110-degrees (thus protecting you and your hands from a potentially nasty surprise). 










MantelMount offers an add-on kit that increases the MM540’s horizontal swivel by 30-degrees (to a whopping 60-degrees).

The new MM340 and MM540 mounts are capable of holding televisions that weigh between 20 and 90-pounds, with screen sizes beginning at 44-inches. Owners with televisions weighing greater than 90-pounds will need to opt for the MantelMount’s flagship model (MM770, $699). This VESA compatible model can hold televisions ranging in size from 45 to 90-in.

For more information, visit MantelMount on the web.

_
Image Credits: MantleMount_


----------

